# How Can I make Pliable Hashish Using Bubble, or Dry-Sift?



## hydra-glide (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a *Pollen Extractor* (180 and 150 screens), A *TrimBin* (150 and 120 screens), and a *BubbleBagDud*e *3-bag* set-up. 
Where do I start? Sift everything out with the available screens, then bubblebag the remains? Might try that just for the total experience.
What's the dry weight ratio to kief in sift?
What's the bubble wet weight to dried hash ratio?
Thanks!


----------



## Richard Drysift (Sep 12, 2016)

Just do drysift with your screens and bubble hash with your bags. No sense in trying to straddle the two; you won't get much more trichs if you do both methods with the same material. You can use the bubble bags as a catch-all if you think you haven't gotten it all with the screens but it's a lot of work for a tiny reward. I say separate the trims & run them as bubble; separate the nuggets and drysift them. Either way you do it wait until your material is totally dry. Fresh frozen wet doesn't yield like dried material does but it does make very high quality hash in small quantities.
Once you have your end material whether it's dry sifted keif or bubble hash you can use an iron to press it it a wine bottle full of hot water..I prefer an old clothes iron drained of water & set on low. Press the material between 2 pieces of parchment paper & swirl the iron on top applying gentle pressure...the hash will melt in on itself into a flat disc...keep folding it back into a square and melting to desired texture. Bubble is very easy to do this because it's typically very clean but keif hash must be cleaned of any leaf or other contaminants or it will not get solid. This is why I suggest running lower buds/popcorn or cola bud through your screens instead of trims as they take a beating without breaking as much as dry trims do.
Yields have to do with the quality of your material and how it's dried I can't give you an estimate of what you will extract because there are too many variables but I typically pull about 2-3 grams of bubble per 2 ozs of trims/popcorn...more if you run the whole plant or with cola bud. I think the best thing to do with leftover drysift material is to make canna butter...I wait until I have a qp of spent material & throw in any dark hash from the larger bags to make edibles with.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Sep 12, 2016)

Check out bubblemans you tube videos he does have helpful info if you can sit through all his banter...dude loves to hear himself talk lol


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 12, 2016)

Richard Drysift said:


> Press the material between 2 pieces of parchment paper & swirl the iron on top applying gentle pressure...the hash will melt in on itself into a flat disc...keep folding it back into a square and melting to desired texture. Bubble is very easy to do this because it's typically very clean but keif hash must be cleaned of any leaf or other contaminants or it will not get solid. This is why I suggest running lower buds/popcorn or cola bud through your screens instead of trims as they take a beating without breaking as much as dry trims do.


Good....clean...FUN!


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 12, 2016)

Richard Drysift said:


> bubblemans you tube videos he does have helpful info if you can sit through all his banter.


Yeah...bubbleman is one glad dude now that Canada's made weed legal. He'll mention the federal helicopters heard flying over and say, "They don't care about pot growers anymore!". Can't help but feel jealous....B-man's all "happy jack", and we're still being persecuted. 
And I know process is spelled pro-cess, but it's suppose to be spoken as "pra-cess", but knowing there's no "a" in the spelling... now I'm starting to say pro-cess and I'm losing my identity.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 12, 2016)

I discovered the perfect combination for my situation, which may be like yours at home so here it is:
I have a green house that I can't light dep because it has a peaked roof and it's too much of a daily pain to drag tarps daily. So, I found the 50x50x79H tent which they're "giving away" on amazon for $109. And I found the NextLight - Mini, which emits veg and bloom lights for pennies compared to hot lights. I vent the tent with (2), 0.23 amp clip-fans ($9.95 @ Bed, Bath, n' Beyond (don't forget that 20% coupon, Eugene!) and now I can grow veg until they're too big to tent, and that's when they get moved to the GHouse to spent the winter (hope it's a dry and warm one!).
With those major weed-mills in place, I needed pollen refinement. I had some bud-rot late season, so lost a gob of trichs. But the plants were ready and I chopped them down 15-days ago.
Had to find the right processing equipment for pollen and something to squeeze it in. Found these:
TheTrimBin is a NICE set-up. I ran about 1/2 pound of mixed buds and sugar leaves, leaving only the bud-balls of uncured material for later, and recovered at least a gram of pressed pollen. The black bins have replaceable screens. I ordered the 120 screen as well.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L4NJSBE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
using this GEM of a pressing-tool that works so well, it's the perfect combo for the TrimBin and it's 150 screen that ships with it.
I don't even think I'll need the PollenExtractor, but I've got one to try out.
*If you get a TrimBin, file-off those sharp stacking lugs. *They'll press into your chest after about an hour! Try to do a better job than I did. File and sandpaper.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice trim bin; I just use an old refrigerator produce drawer and I built my own DIY sifting screens. You can get screens any micron size cut to your specs for cheap on eBay. I stretched em across a 12"x12" frame and nailed it all together. I do small runs though; a single plant at a time usually. A 120u screen gets most of the crap out & I use a 90u for cleaning contams. I'll smoke it dirty though....
I use a mini washing machine to mix the ice hash when I make it but I get the same yields as when I used a spoon to mix it; just makes it less effort.


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 13, 2016)

Just stop sieving before the resin starts coming out greenish. Do it in quality batches. Sieve for 15 seconds for 1st sieve quality (if it's dry ice hash). Put 1st sieve in a pile and keep sieving to make pile 2 (2nd sieve).

3rd sieve usually has very little resin.





Edit: I very much agree with their style "Good Quality is not pressed". I still can't understand why anyone would want to press their high quality resin.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 13, 2016)

My diseased-crop produced 10.5 gms. so far. 
Will watch the vid(s). Thnx RD! The place looks like it did when I left it.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 14, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> I still can't understand why anyone would want to press their high quality resin.


Because loose pollen spoils (dries-out). Even hand-pressed into one of those clear, 50¢ size, screw-top gram cases keeps kif longer, imo.
This is 150 screened pollen, and T-pressed. After using the TrimBin system, I don't even want to fool around with bubble hash (the ice, the draining, the spooning, the cleaning-up).
I like dry-sieving. My past history involves Tetla-Katama. Dry-farming and dry sieving in the low humidity of dry cold is where I'm most comfortable. The TrimBin comes with a useful, flat-fan, white nylon brush that's efficient at sweeping kif powder from the smooth, black, surface. Look at the grain structure of this 1*50*-screen, 2.50 gm. pile, and T-pressed piece.
Tomorrow I'm using the *120* screen for comparison.
It seems to me that the effects last longer with outdoor-greenhouse products. This is as powerful as any of the hard, dark brown, shattering, dispensary bubble I've experienced, and more pliable. Pliability can be somewhat controlled by how much the pollen is T-compressed. This one can be shaved with a single-edge blade. It won't bubble when heated, but leaves a dry, gray ash.


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

This is some I made via hot water bottle and hand pressing. Prepare for a blister!

You should check out @Frenchy Cannoli and his method. You need heat and it can be obtained by hand pressing or pressing with hot water in a bottle and rolling it. I have some that I have had for a year and it is a wonderful soft ball. Frenchy is where it is at.

Also the key to soft hash too is purity of the product. IMO the easiest way to obtain is through ice water extraction. To get the purity with dry sift is more labor intensive.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 15, 2016)

researching said:


> check out @Frenchy Cannoli and his method. You need heat and it can be obtained by hand pressing or pressing with hot water in a bottle and rolling it. I have some that I have had for a year and it is a wonderful soft ball


*Is there one thread where Frenchy explains the bubblebag method? Can you post the link here. He's gotsalotsa post's.*


researching said:


> the key to soft hash too is purity of the product. IMO the easiest way to obtain is through ice water extraction


I was thinking it might be the other way around, after watching bubbleman's video's.... but then I discovered that the sifted hash I said was 150-mesh, was actually *180-mesh* that ships with the TrimBin. *The TrimBin is the most self-contained and direct sifting method I've discovered,* but, and I realize that trich quality is paramount to the finished product - the *180-grid hash does the job quite well, though not as tasty as I'd like.*
With the remaining 300-grams of de-leafed stalk buds, I switched-out the *180-*mesh screen for the *150-mesh*.
*150-mesh TrimBin pollen is hash*. It's l pliable after pressing, and if it's still pliable in the morning, then I'm getting closer.
150-is the smallest mesh I have available, unless I order the 120- mesh screen stock online and build my own box like Richard DrySift with 120 and 90-mesh screens, and you know what?....DrySift's method is gaining ground with me. I want taffy-hash.
However, I have this *pile of tumbled-popcorn to deal with*, not good for sifting any longer, and I'm hear asking for anyone's opinion, on *whether I should look for a butter recipe, or use my BubbleBagDude, 3-bag shaker and strainer assembly?* I'm at a crossroads. Which way to go?
Pics:
• A pan of popcorn-duff that even 150-meshed taste like straw. Nasty.
• The surface. Tight, trichless, nugs and duff. No leaves, but small sticks.
• The 150 -2nd sifting. Worthless. Being put back into the butter/bubble pile.
The middle piece is a first run, 180-mesh sift. Smells nice. Pressed hard. Not too aromatic.
The piece on the right is first run with the 150-mesh and it's getting close to real hash.
Summary: There is no reason to sift with any mesh larger than150-mesh if you want hash.
•••••


churchhaze said:


> Edit: I very much agree with their style "Good Quality is not pressed". I still can't understand why anyone would want to press their high quality resin.


I see what you men now. Real hash isn't "machine pressed", but it is hand pressed, and the only powder that can be hand-pressed. I found that even Moroccan "00" needs to be heated to be thumb pressed. But the further east one travels (i.e; Lebanon, Afghanistan, etc. more resin is found within the pollen. In Lebanon, the powder inside those 5-litre, large pop-lid cans turns red when you squeeze a handful. In Kabul, the same handful of resin turns brown, and the more it's folded and thumb/palm pressed, the blacker it gets. I think it's all about high altitude and radical shifts in day and night temperatures. Morocco's crops aren't irrigated but once or twice. They grow spindly with colas, and not many leaves. Look at the collection of videos above. Not many fan leaves blowing around there! A nostalgic ride for sure. Thanks!


----------



## researching (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.frenchycannoli.com/gallery/

Everything you need should be there. Look under menu for more.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 16, 2016)

From the 12.5 gm yield of my first grow - using a 150 screen in the TrimBin. I'm only going to go downward in mesh size. Yet this piece is still malleable and shaves-off slices without snapping a chunk across the room like 180-mesh does.
Have a great autumn season. I've got (7) straplin "teens" what more could we ask for?


----------



## researching (Sep 17, 2016)

Have you tried heat pressing those pucks? When I was doing dry ice/ dry sift, I would place the sift/kief into a pressing cylinder and would place it in simmering water for abt 10 mins. Then I would press. Not to hot to decarb anything, but the heat helped bind and also can help give you more a of a pliable texture. I made some really good stuff with dry ice that way. Now it's only bubble. I get higher quality, easier, with a little more work compared to dry ice. Good dry sift takes longer.


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 17, 2016)

researching said:


> Have you tried heat pressing those pucks?


I did heat the first piece of 180-mesh, by installing the pollen and turning the T-handle down tight, after the black T-press had set in the sun for awhile. It was a hot press and the piece came out hard as well, but it was coarser 180 and even though it has alot of the 150 trichs within it, there's also a bit more veg matter - and it matters. 180-mesh hash isn't smooth. unless of course a person had grown huge trichs that wouldn't pass through 180. Different story. 180 might be excellent. The 150-mesh I made can still be sliced without snapping.
I'm preparing to proceed with bubble, using BubblebagDudes 3-bag assembly and RV washing machine.


----------

